

Ask HN: Twitter/tumblr/etc “in a box” platform? - DanBlake

Hey HN- I am looking at building a service semi similar to a twitter&#x2F;instagram&#x2F;tumblr which basically involves people following other people to see their content and vice versa. For the sake of argument, imagine I wanted to build a twitter clone that was purely for cat pictures.<p>Is there a open source system out there which has most of the scaling&#x2F;distribution issues solved for that type of setup? Im loathe to write my own follower&#x2F;following system out of fear of the scaling issue.<p>Language agnostic but would prefer PHP or Node
======
DanBlake
The only thing I have found so far is pump.io but unsure of activity or how
scalable it will be

